

Detection of Waves in Space Buttresses Landmark Theory of Big Bang - spot
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/18/science/space/detection-of-waves-in-space-buttresses-landmark-theory-of-big-bang.html?hp&_r=0

======
lotsofmangos
If there are waves in the space buttresses, isn't there a danger of the sky
falling down?

